# Builder's log, Pacifc to Atlantic conversion



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've started converting my Aristo Pacific to a 4-4-2 Atlantic. I'm keeping a builder's log, not because I'm particularly good at it, but precisely because I'm not--I thought it might be useful for other people who are novice kitbashers. I've already made some really obvious mistakes


I posted an introduction, justifying to myself cutting up a perfectly good model:

Getting started--why? 

And then here's a description of progress so far:


getting down to it 

Here's the cut down boiler shell, bondoed and getting close to ready for painting


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never worked with bondo, how is it to work with? Looks like it sands out smooth. Good lob.

As we say in the wood working business, "putty is you buddy"


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I like bondo--it's heavy and gloppy, so you can't do really fine stuff with it, but it sands beautifully and it's really durable. You can shape it nicely. You want to use it with plenty of ventilation. It sets really quickly--you have maybe ten minutes to work with it before it starts to cure.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking very good! 

Do you have any long term experience with using epoxy and Bondo with the atypical plastics we inevitably must work with? I’ve used these products extensively in the past working with other modeling interests. I kind of assumed the epoxy and Bondo might not bond or adhere as well to these plastics as other materials-adhesives, my concern is over the long haul as exposure to heat and elements might eventually be an issue. 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Lownote, 
I was very excited to see the start of the builder’s log. I am looking forward to following your progress and will cheer you on. Keep up the good work. On the subject of bondo, it is wonderful stuff. I have only recently started working with it. I jokingly refer to the use of bondo as a rite of passage. It’s one of those moments that make you say “today I am a man”! Similar to buying your first machine tool etc. 
Good luck and by the way… bondo seems to stick to EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! I'm really a hack at this stuff. But it's fun. 

I hope to get some time to work on it tomorrow afternoon


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally managed to do a bit of work on it, mostly just fine tuning the fit

Here it is with a hasty coat of primer and missing the pilot and trailing trucks. I just put the parts in roughly the right place--it's not screwed together 











It looks too long in the back, but the trailing truck might fix that. Steam dome is from a Big Hauler. It still looks too much like an aristo Pacific.


It's going to end up with a tender from a lionel atlantic, which is close enough to prototypical for a B+O atlantic


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Well now it's starting to look like something:


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Little bit of detailing on the backhead, needs weathering


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Where did you get the detail parts for the back head? Where did you make the cut on the boiler and how did you reattach the two half's? Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The silver parts are from Ozark, the brass from Trackside details, and the gauges are pictures of gauges printed out on sticker paper and glued in place. The valve handles are just snap fasteners from the fabric store. 

I cut the frame just behind the front mounting point for the motor block. The boiler I cut behind the steam dome. Just under a three inch piece from each. Both are reattached with super glue and devcon "plastic welder." So far so good


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful work! Keep us posted!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Your Atlantic is looking realllllly good, your doing a great job! I like the over all beefy look you created too... And the Atlantics detailed bulkhead provides some new ideas for my Atlantic project. 

Thanks for sharing, 
Michael


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was hoping when I saw this builder log it would be more extensive. Was hoping for a lot more pics and step by step build. Most that have been posted here have done well with the construction and technique. How about pics. Later RJD


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking good! 

Later, 

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

RJ the builder's log is here, at this link:



http://www.mylargescale.com/Features/BuildersLogs/tabid/66/Default.aspx


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's coming along nice.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good, Mike!

Was the USAT coupler on the Pacific before you started?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Back from a week long family reunion at the jersey shore. Cheesteaks and hoagies galore.


I added the USAT coupler at one point, back when it was a Pacific.

Did some detail work. I assume if you are really good at this stuff you have the order down--do this, then that, then the next thing. I'm kind of blundering along


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Really enjoying this Mike. 

I'm gettin some good ideas before I start some blundering of my own.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not to be a wet blanket on this project, and I AM looking forward to the progress, but before you go hog-wild on the details, didn't you say you needed to figure out how to re-align the valve gear?

The other thing you could consider there, is to make it a stephenson valve gear unit, and just run with the drive rods, for-going the valve gear complications. Besides that consideration, the work you have already done is superb in quality, you should be very proud!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good, Mike!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all, it's nearly done



















The tender is from a lionel atlantic, I need to bring it closer. But everything works, it runs smoothly, and looks better than it did as a Pacific on our small-ish layout. Needs a bit more plumbing. I'm working on the lettering using a "cricut" machine and white vinyl. So far, it's been a failure, but I'm not giving up yet


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Got the Cricut machine to work reasonably well. It will be great for signs, probably good for making paint masks, and I'll give it a B+ for lettering, at least so far










I'm very pleased--the 4-4-0 looks WAY better, proportionally, than the Pacific did


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Superbly excellent work!

That is a VERY sharp looking locomotive. Betcha it would look good with a heavyweight or two as well as freight cars.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! It's going to haul heavyweights, but this was a test run--I need to loosen the wheel mount screws, apply loctite, then tighten them down and let them sit over night. It should be able to manage the four heavyweights it pulled before, but we have one very steep grade and it might only make three


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Low note. Hope it will pull the Heavy weights with out problems. Be an interesting test. Later RJD


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome idea! You've really made a nice little engine!


----------

